# Finally the first deer of the year!



## ancy (Dec 17, 2012)

Well it has been a long season so far and more than a month to go yet but got a nice doe on the ground Saturday morning. Weathers been crazy, kids are going with me all the time, time in general, and some new land all add up to a hard year. We’ll be starting late muzzy today and bow reopens also so wish me luck on finishing out the year and tags!







View attachment 268169


----------



## ancy (Dec 17, 2012)

P.S. Already bacon wraped and smoked the inner loins, kind of the celebration of the deer! Dam good too!


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Dec 17, 2012)

Good kill.:msp_thumbup: Deer season is bout over here, so we are scramblin to get some on the ground before it goes out.


----------

